# Chartered Trip - Ride The Fillmore & Western Railway (Aug. 28)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

As reported in the Ventura County STAR and TrainOrders, the Ventura County Transportation Commission plans to terminate its lease with the privately owned Fillmore & Western Railway on December 1.

That action would prevent the railroad from using the Santa Paula branch line owned by the County. The branch is the former Southern Pacific route that at one time operated between Montalvo and Saugus.

If you are interested in riding on the Fillmore & Western before the lease is terminated, the National Narrow Gauge Convention Committee has extra space on their planned tour later this month. You DO NOT have to be registered for the Convention to take this trip.

The cost is:

Adults……….…$65.00 per adult
Child 4 to 12… $55.00
Child 2 to 3……$35.00

These prices include charter bus service from Pasadena, lunch, a train ride from Fillmore to Santa Paula and back, and a tour of the facilities. The trip is scheduled to depart mid-morning and return at 4:00 pm on Wednesday, August 28.

To reserve space send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will send you the PDF registration form.

Enclose your payment or submit your credit car information. Your payment must be received by Friday, August 23. No payments will be accepted at the Hotel venue.

On The Day Of The Tour

The group will meet in the San Gabriel Courtyard of the Pasadena Hilton at 9:30 am. The hotel is located at 168 South Los Robles Avenue in Pasadena. Map Link (Zoom In): 
http://tinyurl.com/mcpej75

Allow time to park. Self parking at the Hilton is $18.00. According to Pete Steinmetz’s website there is a parking structure one block north of the hotel in the Paseo Colorado Shopping Center at Green Street (see map on link above). The rate is $9.00 maximum per 24 hours. No attendant is on duty. People must pay at a machine that takes credit cards or cash. It will only accept bills $20.00 and below. 

If you have questions about tour payment or the tour itself contact Judy Hill at: [email protected]

Please do not post questions on this website.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------

